# Find your personality type quiz



## Grandmaster Yoda

Your result: INTP

estimated 3% of the population
5% of Men
2% of Women

Overview Description of INTP

INTPs tend to be private, quiet, independent, skeptical and curious. They are mainly interested in new ideas and have little concern for parties or small talk. They can become quite talkative about a topic that they have knowledge and interest in. They seek to develop logical explanations for everything that interests them. They have an unusual ability to focus in depth to solve problems. They are interested in theorizing, analyzing, and learning, thriving on exploring, understanding, and explaining how the world works. Other words to describe an INTP include nonconforming, adaptive, and unpredictable.

The INTP is deep, private, difficult to get to know and extremely independent. They focus on things that interest them, putting off completing tasks until the last minute as routine bores them. They love logic and are obsessed with logical correctness. They will struggle with emotion and are great at reading situations, but they aren’t as good at reading people. They are pensive, analytical folks. They may venture so deeply into thought as to seem detached, and often they are oblivious to the world around them. Precise about their descriptions, INTPs will often correct others (or be sorely tempted to) if the shade of meaning is a bit off. While annoying to the less concise, this fine discrimination ability gives them a natural advantage as, for example, grammarians or linguists.


Recognizing the INTP

INTPs are often thoroughly engaged in their own thoughts and usually appear to others to be offbeat and unconventional. The INTP’s mind is a most active place, and their inward orientation can mean that they neglect superficial things like home décor or appropriate clothing. They don’t tend to bother with small talk, but can become downright passionate when talking about science, mathematics, computers, or the larger theoretical problems of the universe. Reality is often of only passing interest to the INTP, as they are more interested in the theory behind it all. They are typically precise in their speech and communicate complex ideas with carefully chosen words. They insist on intellectual rigor in even the most casual of conversations and will readily point out inconsistencies of thought or reasoning. Social niceties may fall by the wayside for an INTP who is more interested in analyzing logic, and they may offend others by submitting their dearly held values and beliefs to logical scrutiny. One of the tipoffs that a person is an INTP is their obsession with logical correctness. Popular hobbies include: reading, art and cultural events, chess and other strategy games, writing, taking classes, working with computers, backpacking, hiking, and meditation.


Motivations

INTPs present a cool exterior but are privately passionate about reason, analysis, and innovation. They seek to create complex systems of understanding to unify principles they’ve observed in their environments. Their minds are complicated and active, and they will go to great mental lengths trying to devise ingenious solutions to interesting problems. They are typically non-traditional and more likely to reason out their own individual way of doing things than to follow the crowd. They are suspicious of assumptions and conventions and eager to break apart ideas that others take for granted. They are merciless when analyzing concepts and beliefs and hold little sacred. They are often baffled by other people who remain loyal to ideology that doesn’t make logical sense.


Relationships

The INTP is very independent, deep and private, yet can at times seem totally outspoken because of their directness of communication and economy of words speaking only when there is something to say. They find emotion difficult as they are at heart logical, analytical, and objective with no time for anything they see as ‘fanciful.’ They will not be motivated by someone saying ‘please’ or emotional pleading. They will find it difficult to share their feelings, although they will be blunt and outspoken regarding their thoughts. In moments of single-minded concentration, the INTP will appear aloof and detached. Skeptical and difficult to get to know the INTP is wary of close emotional involvement as emotions tend to be slightly outside their comfort zone, and if someone gets too close too soon they may close down. A major concern for INTPs is the haunting sense of impending failure. They spend considerable time second-guessing themselves. An INTP arguing a point may very well be trying to convince himself as much as his opposition.


Conflict

Rational argument, logic, and intellectual theory are the routes to the ‘heart’ of the INTP who will have no problem taking the hard decision, as long as it is the ‘right’ decision, one based on logic and evidence. They are relatively easy-going until something violates a principle. Then, they can become outspoken, inflexible and unreasonable, switching from reserved to actually enjoying the heated debate. Blunt and to the point, the INTP will rarely let emotions get in the way and will use logic and data to make their point. Those who are more emotional may find them at such times a little cold and harsh. As they are more deep and private, the INTP will happily debate, using all their intellectual and logical abilities, before withdrawing back to their own world, no hard feelings, no feelings at all. It was just a chat.


Work

Although quiet the INTP will come to the fore at analyzing problems and evaluating ideas using their superb judgment and serious, unemotional nature to ensure the team makes balanced decisions. They need those around them to be proactive and not keep coming to them with questions. They like arguments and actions to be well thought through and will excel at ensuring this is the case. They will not fit snugly into a typical structure. They value independence, of thought and action, and they need their space to think, to be free from other people to work in short bursts of energy. The INTP does not like too much detail, preferring a broad-brush stroke approach. The simple, the obvious bores them and anything they see as trivial or unimportant will be pushed away. The highly critical thinking ability of the INTP and their shrewd judgments mean they can analyze even the most complex problems and cut to the core of what needs to be done.

Mathematics is a system where many INTPs love to play, similarly languages, computer systems—potentially any complex system. They thrive on systems. Understanding, exploring, mastering, and manipulating systems can overtake their conscious thought. This fascination for logical systems and their inner workings is often expressed in a detachment from the environment, a concentration where time is forgotten and their external environment is held at bay. Accomplishing a task or goal with this knowledge is secondary to the knowledge itself. Possible career paths for the INTP include: scientist, photographer, strategic planner, mathematician, university professor, computer programmer, systems analyst, technical writer, engineer, lawyer, judge, forensic researcher, or park ranger.


Functional Analysis

Introverted Thinking (Ti) Dominant
Extraverted Intuition (Ne) Auxiliary
Introverted Sensing (Si) Tertiary
Extraverted Feeling (Fe) Inferior
Ti seeks precision, such as the exact word to express an idea. It notices the minute distinctions that define the essence of things, then analyzes and classifies them. Ti examines all sides of an issue, looking to solve problems while minimizing effort and risk. It uses models to root out logical inconsistency. The primary focus of the INTP is exact logical analysis. This is due to their dominant Ti, which is precise, emotionless, and always questioning ‘Why?” They are precise with their words and insist that everything in the world must make sense. Ti is a subjective logical reasoning based in the INTP’s own mind, so sometimes they tend to accept their own mind’s analysis over evidence placed directly in front of them, if that evidence doesn’t make logical sense. Dominant Ti also gives INTPs and ISTPs who share the same dominant Ti function a strongly independent streak, along with an intense curiosity for how things work. They have been known to disassemble things just to see how they work on the inside.

Ne finds and interprets hidden meanings, using “what if” questions to explore alternatives, allowing multiple possibilities to coexist. This imaginative play weaves together insights and experiences from various sources to form a new whole, which can then become a catalyst to action. Auxiliary Ne in INTPs drives their creativity and openness to the world of exciting, new ideas. It’s what makes them want to innovate and invent, and it gives them wild imaginations. INFPs share the same auxiliary Ne, and both types are excellent at reading a situation and intuitively understanding it. They are great with abstractions and theories and very imaginative. Ne leads them to be spontaneous and unpredictable, particularly in the realm of ideas. Auxiliary Ne makes INTPs excellent at brainstorming and, in conjunction with their dominant Ti, leads them to want to logically analyze many ideas and figure out how they are all logically interconnected. They are also usually very flexible and open to rapid changes.

Si collects data in the present moment and compares it with past experiences, a process that sometimes evokes the feelings associated with memory, as if the subject were reliving it. Seeking to protect what is familiar, Si draws upon history to form goals and expectations about what will happen in the future. Tertiary Si in the INTP leads them to dislike details, organization, structure, and usually tradition. Typically they are messy and don’t care about the physical environment around them, as they are pre-occupied with logic and ideas in their minds. INFPs share tertiary Si and can likewise like INTPs appear lazy and oblivious to what’s around them physically.

Fe seeks social connections and creates harmonious interactions through considerate, enthusiastic, and charming behavior. Fe responds to the explicit (and implicit) wants of others, and may even create an internal conflict between the subject’s own needs and the desire to meet the needs of others. Typically, the inferior Fe of INTPs and also ISTPs will manifest in a dislike for social niceties. They’ll consider family gatherings stupid and unimportant (because they are illogical). They’ll resist authority and insist on doing things their own way, usually in an unemotional, matter of fact way. They’ll fear commitments and being forced to conform to society’s standards, but they’ll also have a deep love for the ones who they are close to and occasionally feel very strong desires to be with the ones they love, particularly when under a lot of stress.


----------



## eb44345

One thing to keep in mind about this test is that it first tries to determine your judging function that you use most often. If you are a type of IxxP or ExxJ, this is very good because this will be your dominant function. If you are a type of ExxP or IxxJ then it's not as accurate because then it's looking for an auxiliary function.

For someone who is probably at least around 25-30 years old or older, then this isn't a big deal. For someone younger like in their teens, it could be an issue because they do not have a well-developed auxiliary function yet. I've thought about this possibility quite a bit and it's not an easy one to fix. It would require a ton of work and lead to a really long quiz. I'll keep thinking about a way to address it. Possibly making the beginning section of the quiz a bit longer would help.

Here's an example of what I mean...
Say you are of type INTJ in reality and you're 18. The early questions ask things related to Ti/Te/Fi/Fe. You don't have a well-developed Te function, but instead rely primarily on Ni. You could easily answer questions like a Ti person would. An older, more mature INTJ wouldn't have that issue. Then, you narrow your type to something with Ti, which eliminates INTJ. You likely would end up with INTP.

One way I've already tried to address it is to make it a 2 part process of getting to a judging function. First, it eliminates 2 of the choices (Fi/Fe/Ti/Te), then it narrows it to one of them.

It's probably extremely difficult to design a test that would work for someone with an underdeveloped personality just due to age & lack of maturity. I'm sure that I could diagnose that person if I met them in-person. You really have to study the functions well to get it. I know that I was much different when I was a teenager than I am now as an INTJ in my 30's.

Maybe adding a little more content towards the beginning of the test that looks for Ni/Ne/Si/Se would be helpful. It already does this a little bit. Maybe a little more would help. For example, if a person is answering a question indicating that they use Ni, then you know they are either Te or Fe and not Ti or Fi. Like I said at the beginning, it's still a work in progress. I've been working on it for about a month and just got to the point where I wanted people to try it out and get some feedback on it so that I can tweak it to be more accurate.

The goal is to have something out there that actually is pretty accurate. I got so frustrated by all the garbage quizzes all over the Internet asking questions like, "Are you a nice person?" "Are you smart?" "Are you on time or late?" "Are you good or evil?" Bunch of junk. So, I'm still working on it  Any feedback is appreciated. That's why I put it out there.


----------



## baby blue me

Studying the MBTI and creating your own Personality Type Quiz is a great idea! I wonder what other plans you have with the extensive knowledge that you have know. 

Anyway, I got INTJ. I've been getting INTJ recently although I would type myself as INTP. One of C.J. Jung's work stated that the last letter on the 4-letter personality type would confirm which of the 2 letters in the middle are preferred (Ne/Ti in this case). I tend to utilize Ne more often than not. I've read around 50 pages about Personality Typing but I am planning to read more because the articles I've seen are not even "almost all-encompassing" for at least.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I think the type comparison descriptions could use adjustments. For example, traveling into F type comparisons we see the words illogical locked into the descriptions. This is not technically precise because any judging function is "rationally based".


----------



## eb44345

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I think the type comparison descriptions could use adjustments. For example, traveling into F type comparisons we see the words illogical locked into the descriptions. This is not technically precise because any judging function is "rationally based".


What happened is that I wrote this long paper a while ago kind of as a teaching guide for newbies. Those were excerpts from that paper, and I kind of added it in to the site as an afterthought. I wouldn't rely on that a whole lot as many of them were written when I was first learning it. I just wanted to add more content on the site, so I copied it from my paper and pasted it in there. If anyone has something better please tell me and I'll put it in there.


----------



## eb44345

So I spent the night thinking up a new algorithm for helping type people who have a dominant perceiving function (Si, Se, Ni, Ne) who happened to have an underdeveloped auxiliary judging function (Ti, Te, Fi, Fe). I've come up with an idea that I want to implement today. It doesn't involve altering anything for dominant judging types, but adds some additional logic to handle those other types. It's kind of complicated to explain, but I'll be working on it today and adding that functionality.


----------



## Wolfskralle

I got INTP (I am an NTJ with well developed Te). I think test get confused on questions regarding "independence vs competence", as I've chosen "independence" each time. On the last screen (ENTP vs INTP) I coudn't really relate to any answer, I just wanted to pick "neither".


----------



## Ghostsoul

eb44345 said:


> INFPs are direct. The types that would be more indirect are Fe-types like INFJ, ENFJ, ISFJ, or ESFJ.
> 
> ISFP and INFP are really close to each other because they are both dominant Fi. You'd really have to focus on Extraverted Sensing vs. Extraverted Intuition. I know a couple of ISFPs in real life and a couple of INFPs too. The INFPs are into concepts, ideas, etc. The ISFPs are into going on nice vacations, having a nice car, looking good, etc. Their emotional temperaments are the same. Just the things they are into are very different.


Hmmm, perhaps I could fill out another survey sometime.
Since, I personally find them both equally likely. I seem to be INFP by your descriptions.


----------



## eb44345

wolf12345 said:


> I got INTP (I am an NTJ with well developed Te). I think test get confused on questions regarding "independence vs competence", as I've chosen "independence" each time. On the last screen (ENTP vs INTP) I coudn't really relate to any answer, I just wanted to pick "neither".


Can you point out exactly which questions it was that you think were confusing (or led you down the wrong path) and a way to re-word them to be more accurate?


----------



## saythe

First try : INFJ
Second try : ISFJ


----------



## westlose

Well, I get ENFJ. I guess you're right, it works only with EJ and IP. 
But my INTJ friend get ENTP. So yeah, I don't know what's going on. I can't relate personally to this problem.


----------



## eb44345

I added some more stuff to try to address that issue. Haven't really tested it yet, but it could be better now. Spent the past 8 hours working on it  Hopefully that helps.

Still would appreciate any advice on the exact wording of questions if they need fixing. There are literally hundreds of them and I can only do so many before just having a total brain freeze and running out of ideas.

But I did add some background logic to try to handle types that have a dominant perceiving function better. Also, if anyone notices a bad link somewhere let me know. The site has over 100 pages and links all over the place, so it's certainly possible that one fell through the cracks somewhere, but I tried to be careful about it.


----------



## Rhaegar

I got INTJ. Good quiz. Probably one of the best that I've taken.


----------



## TyranAmiros

First, thanks for making the changes I suggested! I'm wondering, however, if there's something wrong on Page 3 for TPs (Ti users). It's still giving me ISTP (I tried it on a different computer)--even when I choose every "I'm weird and eccentric and like endlessly debating". I don't know what I'm doing wrong, since no matter what I choose on Page 3 it seems to come out as ISTP.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Came out as ENFJ.
YOU GET AN ENFJ!
YOU GET AN ENFJ!
EVERYONE GETS AN ENFJ!


----------



## Retsu

Oh excellent, I got ISFJ. I enjoyed that test, it was quite well written and straight-forward. Can't be doing with tests that try and be overly clever in the wording and just come out being ambiguous. 
I am wondering what the compliment one is testing for. Which function would be happy to receive a compliment and which would be embarrassed (as I usually am)?


----------



## eb44345

Retsu said:


> Oh excellent, I got ISFJ. I enjoyed that test, it was quite well written and straight-forward. Can't be doing with tests that try and be overly clever in the wording and just come out being ambiguous.
> I am wondering what the compliment one is testing for. Which function would be happy to receive a compliment and which would be embarrassed (as I usually am)?


That question isn't looking for a function. I know exactly which question you're referring to. That's a question for people who could be ISFJ or ESFJ. It's getting at the modesty of ISFJs vs the attention seeking ESFJs.


I still would like to work on the wording of some questions, but I'm a bit burned out at the moment with it  I can work more on it starting tomorrow. Glad the quiz is useful. I know it's not perfect, but it's really hard to design something dealing with MBTI, which is so complex.
@TyranAmiros
I looked over all the files associated with that part of the test and cannot find a problem anywhere with it. I thought it might be problem with the php conditional branch, but that code segment looks like:


> //Determine if they are Ne or Se
> //Then, direct to the correct page
> if($NeAnswers > $SeAnswers)
> {// Ti user with Ne of type xNTP
> include 'page4g.html';
> }
> else
> {// Ti user with Se of type xSTP
> include 'page4h.html';
> }


The raw data file with the questions looks fine too. Might try clearing your cache. Not sure what it could be.


----------



## StunnedFox

Scored me as INTJ, which is interesting - not a type I typically score as on functions-related tests (although it shows up on dichotomy-related tests a fair bit), and from descriptions of functions alone, not one I strongly relate to (again, easier to relate to as I N T J, but not as Ni-Te-Fi-Se). Particularly interesting given this:


eb44345 said:


> That page that you were on is only for people who answered the previous pages to get to Ti. Those questions are for Ti users and trying to get at Ne or Se. An Fi user has a different set of questions. Take the test answering as Fi types and you can see what questions they would get.


I ended up on that page as well, so presumably I scored as a Ti user on the first page. To move from that to INTJ... how would the test go about determining that? I'm mindful of the following also...


eb44345 said:


> Here's an example of what I mean...
> Say you are of type INTJ in reality and you're 18. The early questions ask things related to Ti/Te/Fi/Fe. You don't have a well-developed Te function, but instead rely primarily on Ni. You could easily answer questions like a Ti person would. An older, more mature INTJ wouldn't have that issue. Then, you narrow your type to something with Ti, which eliminates INTJ. You likely would end up with INTP.


...but that doesn't explain why I would've gone through to the Ne/Se sorter page for Ti users yet received an INTJ result. Unless the test has been amended to try and take that possibility into account? I got 75 questions, not 60, so that would make sense. I think what the test is lacking is some explanation of how test answers led to the result received, some sort of description of the process involved - a result alone gives no real guidance about personality to those already familiar with the types and with a rough idea of where they sit. Something to say "You scored as a Ti user, but got ambiguous results on the Ne/Se sorter, so received questions about Ti/Te (or Ni/Si or whatever else), where you scored as Ni-Te", to provide some clarity about how the information it imparts is arrived at.

I am quite surprised by the INTJ result, because I'm largely inclined to consider myself to be on the Si-Ne axis, so knowing how I got this anomalous result is particularly relevant.

EDIT -
Having seen the above:
Page 1 > Process Page 1 > Process Page 2f > Process Page 3h > Process Page 4w. Care to explain what process this reflects?


----------



## eb44345

StunnedFox said:


> Scored me as INTJ, which is interesting - not a type I typically score as on functions-related tests (although it shows up on dichotomy-related tests a fair bit), and from descriptions of functions alone, not one I strongly relate to (again, easier to relate to as I N T J, but not as Ni-Te-Fi-Se). Particularly interesting given this:
> 
> 
> I ended up on that page as well, so presumably I scored as a Ti user on the first page. To move from that to INTJ... how would the test go about determining that? I'm mindful of the following also...
> 
> 
> ...but that doesn't explain why I would've gone through to the Ne/Se sorter page for Ti users yet received an INTJ result. Unless the test has been amended to try and take that possibility into account? I got 75 questions, not 60, so that would make sense. I think what the test is lacking is some explanation of how test answers led to the result received, some sort of description of the process involved - a result alone gives no real guidance about personality to those already familiar with the types and with a rough idea of where they sit. Something to say "You scored as a Ti user, but got ambiguous results on the Ne/Se sorter, so received questions about Ti/Te (or Ni/Si or whatever else), where you scored as Ni-Te", to provide some clarity about how the information it imparts is arrived at.
> 
> I am quite surprised by the INTJ result, because I'm largely inclined to consider myself to be on the Si-Ne axis, so knowing how I got this anomalous result is particularly relevant.
> 
> EDIT -
> Having seen the above:
> Page 1 > Process Page 1 > Process Page 2f > Process Page 3h > Process Page 4w. Care to explain what process this reflects?



I recently modified the test to try to account for situations like what you just described above. Some people taking the test will get 60 questions. Some will get 75 questions. It depends on how they answer the questions. I still want to re-do many questions. It's just a large project and a work in progress.

I can explain how you would have got that result....

The first 15 questions are standard for everyone. They are looking at Fi/Fe/Ti/Te. Say for example you answered with 8 answers indicating Ti, 5 with Te, then 2 with Fi, and 0 with Fe. Then, you would be taken to a set of questions corresponding to Te vs Ti, which were the top 2 from page 1. Fi and Fe are eliminated. There are also pages that exist for Te vs Fi, Te vs Fe, Fi vs Fe, Ti vs Fe, and Ti vs Fi. So, this is just an example of a possible path.

The 2nd set of questions looks at Ti or Te, and it's 15 questions. How you answer these questions sends you in 1 of 3 directions. If you answer with 10 or more of them indicating Ti, then you go to one page, if it's 10 or more indicating Te, then another page, if it's somewhere in the middle and ambiguous between Te and Ti, then to another page. The ambiguous route is going to have the version with 75, while the definite routes will end up with 60.

So, you must have answered it with it close to a tie between Te and Ti. The next thing it did was take you to a page to look at perception functions. Since we don't know the judging function, then more questions are needed to get at a perceiving function. 15 of the 30 questions on page 3 look at Ni vs Si. 15 of them look at Ne vs Se. They are evaluated separately. Also, they are the versions that a Ti or Te user would get. Fi & Fe users get different questions on page 3.

If you are INTP or INTJ then you likely answered the page 3 questions with high Ni and high Ne compared to Si/Se. There are actually six different directions that you can go from that point. 2 of the 6 could end up with INTJ. One path could get to INTP. Other possibilities are ENTP, ENTJ, ISTJ, ESTJ, ESTP, or ISTP. You probably picked the Ni over Si answers along with the Ne over Se answers.

At this point, it's likely you're some sort of 'NT' type. Determining which one is difficult. I made an assumption that if this person is ENTJ, then they would likely answer the page 2 questions indicating very strong Te since Te is the dominant function for ENTJs. Similar for INTPs. They would answer the page 2 questions with strong Ti over Te since they are dominant Ti. Therefore, INTP and ENTJ are ruled out. The page 4 questions try to compare ENTP with INTJ. Then, you answered those questions as INTJ over ENTP and got INTJ.

The older version of the quiz did not have that 'ambiguous' Ti vs Te (or whatever functions a person was being asked on page 2 like Fi vs Te for example). It would take 8 Ti answers vs 7 Te answers as good enough to classify them as Ti and then move on. I thought that if someone is not getting a clear cut result from page 2, then it's very likely that their judging function (Fi,Fe,Te,Ti) is auxiliary and not dominant.

Probably need to really examine the questions on page 2 to make sure that they are good, solid questions. Also, if you've got any ideas for a better algorithm I'm open to suggestions. But that's basically what happened most likely.


----------



## TyranAmiros

Cleared the cache, tried it again, still came to ISTP, but different set of questions on page 4. Here are my answers and the pages I get:

Page 2c>Page 3d>Page 4h

Process page 2c
31. What style of job would you be better at (assuming they paid the same)?
A job where I worked behind a desk (non-manual labor).

32. Which is more important to you?
Finding meaning and understanding how the world fits together.

33. I am more of...
An intellectual/philosophical thinker.

34. What sounds like more fun to you?
Spending a week meeting with various political, artistic, and social leaders and having a frank, open discussion with them.

35. What kind of people annoy you more?
People who think there is only one way of doing things.

36. What do you think about theoretical discussions?
They are fascinating. I love coming up with new ideas and can talk and debate theory endlessly.

37. Which of these is more like you?
I get to the core of problems and like to solve problems quickly. Get the job done and move on.

38. I am more...
Curious, intellectual, creative, philosophical

39. What do you pay a lot of attention to?
I pay a lot of attention to alternatives and possibilities. I need to try out different ideas before I know what's going on. 

40. Which would be worse?
Having to work a boring, mindless, repetitive menial job every day.

41. How are you more likely to spend an evening?
Researching something interesting on the Internet.

42. What is someone more likely to call you?
Absent-minded.

43. What sounds more like you?
I believe in the power of imagination and I prefer seeing something come together in my mind. It doesn't really matter whether I can perform in practice.

44. What is a bigger weakness for you?
Paying attention to boring details & completing tasks that I have started.

45. I am more...
Imaginative, Eccentric, Talkative, Referential

Process page 3d
46. What is your communication style like?
I tend to keep to myself, minding my own business. I am not very chatty.

47. I am more...
Distant and aloof from other people.

48. What better describes your energy level?
Sometimes I have extremely high energy while other times I have low energy. I go from one extreme to the other depending on the circumstances and what is necessary to accomplish the task at hand.

49. What is a higher priority for you?
Having everything make logical sense.

50. Are you more quiet or loud?
Quiet.

51. What do you struggle more with?
Relationships.

52. How are you with handling just sitting around doing nothing?
If I sit around doing nothing for too long I get bored and feel the urge to go do something.

53. Which are people more likely to describe you as?
Serious & thoughtful

54. When you are really stressed or upset, what are you more like?
I get a lot more quiet and reflective. I tend to withdraw from the world and am not very emotional.

55. I am more...
Passionate & intense. I have a lot of pent-up energy that I release suddenly.

56. What description fits you better?
I am very analytical & usually emotionally distant from other people.

57. What kind of people are more annoying?
People who are emotionally clingy.

58. How ambitious are you?
I can be pretty lazy until I see something that motivates me, then I spring to action with high-energy.

59. When hanging out with friends, what are you more likely to be like?
Doing my own thing or listening to other people talk. If the topic interests me, then I'll say something.

60. Which is more like you?
I need my own independence and personal space. I don't like being controlled.

Process page 4h


----------



## AllyKat

eb44345 said:


> ISTJs don't have introverted thinking. How is that possible that you could be an ISTJ with Ti. Ti & Te are very different. Perhaps if you aren't sure if you use Ti or Te, check into Si/Se.


Any tests which directly involve cognitive functions always score me highly for _both_ Ti and Te. I will admit that, perhaps as a result, I do not understand how Ti/Te are supposed to work in relation to MBTI. Going on the descriptions on your website in relation to this test, I can see the differences, but I'm not sure what prevents someone from using both. I'd be interested on your views. 

On the Se/Si, again, using your descriptions from the test, I definitely don't use Se.


----------



## Du Toit

Nice to have some people working on improving cognitive functions stuff. Really appreciate it.
I'll take it in a moment and get back at you.

EDIT: There's nothing past page 2 ?
It says ''page unavailable''.


----------



## zanquelle

Very nice quiz. I'm pretty confident that I'm an ENTP, despite the fact that I almost never get it on tests. But with this one, I got ENTP.



AllyKat said:


> Any tests which directly involve cognitive functions always score me highly for _both_ Ti and Te. I will admit that, perhaps as a result, I do not understand how Ti/Te are supposed to work in relation to MBTI. Going on the descriptions on your website in relation to this test, I can see the differences, but I'm not sure what prevents someone from using both. I'd be interested on your views.
> 
> On the Se/Si, again, using your descriptions from the test, I definitely don't use Se.


In socionics, ISTJs have Ti demonstrative, meaning they use Ti quite a bit (almost as much as they use Si). Which would explain why a lot of ISTJs frequently test as INTPs or ISTPs on function tests. The key is finding which perception function you use most.

I know we're talking about MBTI here, but the two systems are very similar and the functions are the exact same.


----------



## Starberry

eb44345 said:


> Yeah I am still working on this issue. Most likely what happened was that the first 15 questions narrowed your type to something with Fi or Ti. Then, the second set addressed Fi or Ti and you answered preferring Ti. Then, the 3rd set addressed Se or Ne, and you answered Ne. Then, the 4th set addressed INTP or ENTP and you picked INTP.
> 
> I'm working on fixing this. On that 2nd set of questions with Fi or Ti, if you don't strongly lean towards either Fi or Ti, then it goes a bit differently. It would next go to a 3rd set of questions dealing with Ne or Se. You would pick Ne again. Then, the 4th set would ask new questions checking if you were Fi/Ne or Ti/Ne. Then, if you picked Fi/Ne a 5th set would be INFP vs ENFP. That 4th set of questions hasn't been built yet for NTP vs NFP. I'm working on it. I have created questions so far for NFJ vs NFP, NFJ vs SFP, SFJ vs NFP, SFJ vs SFP, and NTJ vs NTP. Those are up and functional.
> 
> The hardest ones to create were the NTJ vs NTP questions. A mere 15 questions took hours to come up with because they can look a lot the same even though they are different.
> 
> The next set of questions I'm working on right now is NTJ vs STP. I'm building the section for if they got Ti or Te. Then, I'll work on Fe or Te, then Fi or Ti (which is the part you would need), then Fi or Te, then Fe or Ti.
> 
> But I could see how someone would answer questions indicating Ti responses when they are Fi. Both are introverted judging functions. Plus, oftentimes people will think that their inferior function is actually a strength for them. So, it's common for INFPs to think that they are very logical people (since they have inferior Te). Their "logic" is personal, subjective, and based on morality/values and not the cold, impersonal logic of Ti or Te. ISFPs are the same way. I would bet that ENFJs and ESFJs do similar things too since they have inferior Ti. I once told an ESFJ friend that she wasn't very logical and she got really offended, which just proved the point.


I would prefer to be corrected and to understand. I need more information and I will get to it eventually once my mental issues get out of my way. 
And I just got 69% INTP on the 25 question quiz posted by emberfly. 7% INFP. I think my value on independence might be what's kicking my ass and messing with the results on my testing. I might just not be in a good emotional state to answer everything correctly and thus be an outlier? 
Thank you for your insight either way.


----------



## Du Toit

*Find your personality type (answered).*

-


----------



## Acadia

@eb44345 
couple things; recently I've been trying to figure out whether or not I use Ti or Fi. I scored ISFP on your test. But man, do I hate it when people ask me if I judge things based on my individual value system. To me, it's not a value system. It's common sense. It's logic. It feels right or it feels wrong and therefore the logic that follows is to do or not do the corresponding action; though that decision may appear very impulsive. A "value system" is a very Te-way to describe Fi. Also, I imagine many, many Fi-users are disinterested in harmony, and I can name quite a few in my life. Honestly, while Fi-users may prefer harmony, I think we are often more combative and argumentative than it is realized or acknowledged. 

It was tremendously difficult for me to choose between answers at times. I am a trouble-shooter, which can be Ti-Se or just very strong Se in general. So describing my motivation is complicated; even Ti and Fi normally appear very different, for me, I know I can look like both. But we're all quite different, really. 

I love how you divided Se and Ne. I'm so sick of tests asking "are you boring? or do you have an incredible imagination?" When I saw this I finally felt like my auxiliary function was well described. 

Very interesting quiz, all in all. I think it's way better than many of them I've seen


----------



## ComplexSimplicity

eb44345 said:


> The ENTP and INFJ have some functions in common, so I could see how could get mixed up. You're right about the Fe/Ti thing. It may be difficult to distinguish the 2 types based on Fe or Ti, so it would be best to concentrate on Se/Ni or Si/Ne. Both are lead intuitives.
> 
> Perhaps looking at the inferior function could help. INFJ has inferior Se. They are going to have issues dealing with the physical world. I'm INTJ so I get this. It's like you don't want to go outside and do things. Particularly bad at athletic things. Also, really not an aggressive person at all. The INFJ will not look like a physically intimidating person. They'll have an inner core that is really strong, but they will appear weak to others. They'll be a people-pleaser with the auxiliary Fe and have difficulty saying 'no' to people. They'll hate small talk with the dominant Ni wanting something deep, but they'll engage in small talk with friends to make other people happy (Fe). They'll build models of how the world works in their heads that will be pretty accurate, and they'll think about the future often and look at trends of where things are headed. The INFJ will come across as really patient. Other people would say they are too patient, too unmotivated, that they just need to get up off their butt and make something happen. They'll be pretty friendly and social due to the Fe and maybe even confused for an extravert.
> 
> The ENTP won't come across as patient at all. They bounce from idea to idea, project to project. The INFJ will have a very long attention span, while the ENTP will have a short attention span and get bored easily. The INFJ would be content sitting still in a quiet room just thinking while the ENTP needs lot of stimulation. They want to discuss ideas with people and bounce their ideas off others. They are not people pleasers. ENTPs tend to question everything and run against the grain. They are anti-traditional. INFJs aren't tradition, but they aren't anti-traditional either. The INFJs are more neutral with that. The ENTP is one of the more introverted of the Exxx types. They don't see a big need to socialize, but they do enjoy interesting discussions. They'll have a tendency to not take very good care of their looks due to inferior Si. ENTPs are big risk-takers. The ENTP is probably the number one type for wanting to be an entrepreneur. I know 2 ENTPs in real life and both of them want to be entrepreneurs. A stereotypical job for the ENTP is the inventor or entrepreneur while for INFJs it's the counselor.
> 
> If you are having trouble deciding, then I would lean towards ENTP. Ne likes to consider all the possibilities of what could be true and not narrow it down to one thing. It always wants to expand and add more information. Ni likes to narrow the possibilities down to a single truth. As a result, Ne types have a harder time typing themselves because they see how they could be this or that or that or that. "I'm everything! I'm untypeable!" (especially the INFPs with dominant Fi who see themselves as special, unique, and not fitting in a box). INFJs will want to narrow it down to the most probable type, then go with that. That's a difference between Ni and Ne. Ni focuses on the "probable" and excludes unlikely extraneous information from being considered. It wants to fully develop the most probable scenario and it does this internal, generating a vision of the future that is likely. The INFJ and INTJ will almost see things before they actually happen. I do this all the time and feel like I'm always waiting for the rest of the world to catch up to my visions of what is going to happen. I'm always a step or two ahead.
> 
> Ne doesn't focus on the 'probable' but on the 'possible.' They see what could be and want to always include more information, more possibilities, more scenarios. More, more, more! Here's an example:
> 
> I'm INTJ and my friend is ENFP (so also dominant Ne like the ENTP). He introduced me to MBTI stuff because he thought it was neat. I started learning about it and then I told him some more in-depth stuff about him and his wife who is ISFJ and not too into it. I thought it could help him understand her better. He's dominant Ne, so he says, "Hey! Let's figure out how to connect this to the five love languages!" He wants to add more and connect it to something else, typical Ne. My reaction is "No! I haven't fully comprehended this yet! I need to fully develop this MBTI thing and learn all that I can out of it. I can't connect it to something like that. That would be a huge waste of time and likely lead to nothing of any value." That's your Ni reaction.
> 
> Ne wants to include everything. Ni wants to exclude all the irrelevant data.


Thanks, I appreciate the in-depth response.

I certainly relate most easily to the description you give of the INFJ, although I have considered entrepreneurship before (but that's only a generalization. INFJ's can be aspiring entrepreneurs as well). However, the thought has crossed my mind many a-time that I am 'untypable'* and I have considered many, many types. But that thought evolved over time as I researched MBTI and cognitive functions more in-depth, and the process slowly narrowed down my options until I had ENTP, INFJ and INTP. I then started researching Ni-Ti loops, the different shades of INFJ, the INFJ's tendency to create and act as a character, etc, which can lead to the mistyping of INTP and various other types. And then for the days when I was extremely extroverted and thrived on chaos and messing with people, it led me to believe ENTP, and this belief was fueled by my idolization for ENTP-esque characters such as Jack Sparrow and The Joker. After some reflection however, I settled on INFJ with a high Ti whom goes through periods of wanting to be an Ne user, projecting an illusion of being one. 

I'm still open to the idea of being an ENTP or another type, but after the whole process I decided INFJ was the best fit. But for all I know I'm projecting an image of Ni, and I am actually an INTP or ENTP with high Fe. I'm not sure.

*As a sidenote, I now believe people are able to be typed through MBTI, but each type is only a narrow representation of human behaviour and should be used little to none in making decisions about people. Certainly interesting in outlying some fundamental differences between personalities however and it's captivated my attention for quite a period of time.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

I decided to give this test a test; challenge it's notions if you will. 

A common problem for test takers of the MBTI is changing scores overtime. I took the test on two separate occasions; I know you've tweaked the test, or have planned to at least, but the test was set up the same each time I took it. My hypothesis was confirmed.

I got INFJ the first time and INFP the second. I wonder if anyone is willing to test this for themselves; see if you get the same result during multiple takings of the test.

I feel rude critiquing your test, as if I'm ignoring your efforts. You clearly have a very in depth, methodical strategy in place that is much more thorough and complex than your standard MBTI test. Nicely calculated, with much effort implemented. I appreciate anyone who can find an innovative strategy, go against the boundaries and grains, which you've done very nicely. I appreciate the effort and value of your test. You have a great method, but regardless of method I consider tests to be impractical, inaccurate tools in general.

Mood is a factor. Misunderstanding of the questions is a factor. I found myself relating to multiple answers and having to select which felt the best, and this changed during different test taking periods. So it's nothing against your methods. I think your test is probably one of the most comprehensive on the net, but I personally feel no test can manage to pigeonhole the complexity of human individuality.


----------



## eb44345

@hoopla

Yeah I know exactly what you mean. No test can really accurately type you. I have been complaining for a while about all the inaccurate tests out there and all the people who are mistyping themselves. I figured that I might as well give it a shot. When I know someone in-person, it's pretty easy to tell what type that they are, but I don't pretend to know everything. Right now the test has 390 separate questions in it. I'm working on expanding it to eventually have 585. Brainstorming questions is really hard and time-consuming. I know that the wording of questions probably could be better. Sometimes I see a question and just really hate it and scrap it altogether and come up with something new.

I also know that people get annoyed with the length of the quiz, but I felt like depending on a larger sample size of questions would be more reliable and accurate than a smaller sample size would be.

@heartofpompeii

It can be easy to confuse Fi with Ti, especially since they are both oriented internally. Ti is going to be interested in logic, reasoning, impartial analysis while Fi will be into value judgements saying that something is good or bad, right or wrong, etc. Fe is like Fi except the source of the values/morals is external instead of internal.

A dominant Fi type (INFP or ISFP) is going to look a lot different than a dominant Ti type (INTP or ISTP). My friend is ISFP and she thinks that she is ISTJ because she thinks that she's a really logical person. Happens all the time. I had to tell her that she was ISFP. A dominant Fi type will be offended easily compared to other people. They'll be flexible and open-minded until someone does something to cross them. Then watch out! A dominant Fi type will appear warm and compassionate while the dominant Ti type won't be so warm. They'll be blunt and offend people unless they have learned to watch what they say more closely. The dominant Ti type will be more like "Why does everyone have to be so sensitive?" while the dominant Fi type will be like "Why are there so many mean people in the world?"

Neither type will be really social because they aren't Fe. As a less sensitive 'T' type myself I know that I feel like I'm walking on egg shells having to watch what I say when I'm around an ISFP or INFP. I'm sure that they wouldn't perceive it that way. What they see as perfectly normal I see as someone being extremely sensitive and easily offended. Learning all this stuff has helped me to be a lot more aware of how all these other people perceive the world. Before I would see them as just immature, emotionally over-sensitive people that need to learn how to handle their emotions better. Now I see that they just have different priorities and other strengths that I don't have. Plus, it really helps me as an INTJ to realize that 96% of people out there do not have dominant Ni, so they don't see the things that I see so I shouldn't expect them to behave as if they should know already. Likewise, they see a lot of things that I miss (such as that stain on my shirt  )


----------



## Acadia

eb44345 said:


> @hoopla
> 
> A dominant Fi type (INFP or ISFP) is going to look a lot different than a dominant Ti type (INTP or ISTP). My friend is ISFP and she thinks that she is ISTJ because she thinks that she's a really logical person. Happens all the time. I had to tell her that she was ISFP. A dominant Fi type will be offended easily compared to other people. They'll be flexible and open-minded until someone does something to cross them. Then watch out! A dominant Fi type will appear warm and compassionate while the dominant Ti type won't be so warm. They'll be blunt and offend people unless they have learned to watch what they say more closely. The dominant Ti type will be more like "Why does everyone have to be so sensitive?" while the dominant Fi type will be like "Why are there so many mean people in the world?"


Thanks for your response.  you know the weird thing with me is that I am smack dab in the middle of that. I can be extremely critical and insensitive to people. I know I use Se-Ni; but somehow the logical vs value-oriented argument makes no sense to me. I'm sure it's something similar; a lot of feelers think they're logical. 

I value criticism 90% of the time. I'm quite blunt {Fi-Te?} and say exactly what I mean. I struggle saying exactly how I feel, and frequently describe myself as emotionally clumsy--though I feel things very deeply. I'm not great at reading what other people want or need--they need to communicate that to me; at the same time, I'm very willing to hold up traffic to give a stranded trucker advice, jump into protests that I agree with etc. 

But I'm sensitive to suffering. I don't give a shit about mean people--but I don't handle dealing with cruelty well. I'm a wildlife rehabber and I've seen some pretty crazy things. War bothers me. I would never for instance work for a hydraulic fracturing or meat packing company, even if I were in a desperate situation--I'd stick with being a barista or whatever. So that's what makes me think Fi. 

I am attentive to how things work. I'm curious, I ask a lot of questions. I'm a hands-on learner, and I frequently work on my bicycle etc. I'm sarcastic, am often the "unlikely hero" and have that stereotypical "Ti-wit." That's what makes me think Ti. 

There's nothing out there, though, that says Ti can't be passionate or Fi can't be curious. And that's where I get stuck. I'm glad to know, though, that you've seen other introverted judging types stumble over this last puzzle as well.


----------



## TyranAmiros

Bluntness is common among all dominant introverted judging types--sure, we've got Fe inferior, and often carry our bluntness charismatically, but at the end of the day Ti just wants to get its point across, preferably in as few words as possible. We tend to stay quiet unless pushed, especially if we think it might cause tension, but once asked to give said opinion, we do so honestly and directly and tend be bad at being fake. 

The difference is that Fi-doms tend to jump right to universal valuation: "We should do X" or "I won't stand for X" Ti-doms, on the other hand, tend to cache it as their opinion: "I think it might work better if X" or "I think we might try X".


----------



## Acadia

TyranAmiros said:


> Bluntness is common among all dominant introverted judging types--sure, we've got Fe inferior, and often carry our bluntness charismatically, but at the end of the day Ti just wants to get its point across, preferably in as few words as possible. We tend to stay quiet unless pushed, especially if we think it might cause tension, but once asked to give said opinion, we do so honestly and directly and tend be bad at being fake.
> 
> The difference is that Fi-doms tend to jump right to universal valuation: "We should do X" or "I won't stand for X" Ti-doms, on the other hand, tend to cache it as their opinion: "I think it might work better if X" or "I think we might try X".


Maybe a little more Fi. I'm capable of doing both but I think in situations that involve some level of stress or pressure I usually go with "we should do X" or "I won't do X or stand for X" even if I try to cover up the strength of my perceptions later. 

If you have spare time: 
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ess-brief-survey-included-help-divergent.html 

any input you have is appreciated


----------



## Gentleman

INTP. How odd.


----------



## Aquaponics

Well made test. 

I got INFJ. Lately I've scored INFJ on most of the tests I took. Mhmmm..


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

AllyKat said:


> Any tests which directly involve cognitive functions always score me highly for _both_ Ti and Te. I will admit that, perhaps as a result, I do not understand how Ti/Te are supposed to work in relation to MBTI. Going on the descriptions on your website in relation to this test, I can see the differences, but I'm not sure what prevents someone from using both. I'd be interested on your views.
> 
> On the Se/Si, again, using your descriptions from the test, I definitely don't use Se.


I've taken different cognitive tests, the majority of results indicate that Te & Ti are my strongest functions. 
I wouldn't put too much faith in those telling you that Te & Ti can't be your two strongest functions.

I like the Keys2Cognition test.


----------



## eb44345

Just a progress report here....

I've just completed some new portions of the quiz and uploaded them. Now, if you answer with Fi & Fe as your top 2 functions or if Ti & Te, plus you aren't really definitive about which exact one, then there's a new section to get at that better.

Next, I'm going to work on if you answer with Fi & Ti, then Fe & Te.

For example, say you answer the first 15 questions with Ti & Te as being possible judging functions for you. Then the 2nd page will address Te vs Ti. If you don't really definitively lean one direction or the other (perhaps because you're something like ENTP with an auxiliary judging function), then it will move on to a 3rd section. That 3rd section will get at Ne vs Se and Ni vs Si. If you pick Ni & Ne it will then ask questions related to NTP vs NTJ. If you go with Ni & Se, it'll be STP vs NTJ. If Si & Se, then STP vs STJ. If Si & Ne, then STJ vs NTP.

Ditto for Fi vs Fe types. There's a lot of different paths that something could go down so it's a matter of adding content for those different paths. Next project is if they picked Ti or Fi from the first page, then the 2nd page was inconclusive with Ti/Fi. If it's conclusive on the 2nd page, then that content is already there.

Overall progress is: 405 questions done out of an eventual 585.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I'd previously taken this test last week.
The initial result was ENTJ & the second result was ISTJ.
I retook the test a few minutes ago, the result was ESTJ.

LOL I think that I'm going to stick with "some type of TJ" as my type & just be content with not needing to fit into an MBTI box.


----------



## TyranAmiros

If I could suggest, if you have an overwhelming preference for one function (say, 12/15 or higher), instead of #1 v #2, you get I vs E. I make this suggestion because I notice than when I select 15/15 Ti answers, it takes me to Ti vs. Fe, which is not particularly useful for my typing; I'm clearly T>F. If you're an ISFJ who's selected 14/15 Fi answers because you want to be caring and thoughtful, then Fi vs. whichever Thinking answer you gave to the last question might lead you down to INTP or even ESTJ. 

I think if it's clear that you're a Thinker or Feeler, you should get the "which thinking/feeling function is dominant" rather than thinking vs feeling.


----------



## eb44345

TyranAmiros said:


> If I could suggest, if you have an overwhelming preference for one function (say, 12/15 or higher), instead of #1 v #2, you get I vs E. I make this suggestion because I notice than when I select 15/15 Ti answers, it takes me to Ti vs. Fe, which is not particularly useful for my typing; I'm clearly T>F. If you're an ISFJ who's selected 14/15 Fi answers because you want to be caring and thoughtful, then Fi vs. whichever Thinking answer you gave to the last question might lead you down to INTP or even ESTJ.
> 
> I think if it's clear that you're a Thinker or Feeler, you should get the "which thinking/feeling function is dominant" rather than thinking vs feeling.


I like that idea. To do that I'd have to create some extra pages to account for the different numbers on the same questions. It would be easy to do but time-consuming. Once I finish the current section I'm working on I can get to that.
@TyranAmiros By the way, the reason for it going to Ti/Fe if you answered all Ti for the 1st page is that you got 15 Ti, 0 Fe, 0 Fi, 0 Te. Any ties go to the highest likely function in terms of % popularity in the general population.

That is: 30% are Fi, 30% are Fe, 25% are Te, 15% are Ti. Fi and Fe are tied at 30%, so the tiebreaker I used for that is that usually Fi people are more interested in learning about their types than Fe people are (had to pick something for that one). So, if someone answered 9 Ti, 3 Te, 3 Fi, 0 Fe, it would go to Ti vs Fi for example. At first I had only 10 questions on that first page. Then, I thought it was too small of a sample size and increased it to 15. Then, some helpful folks like you helped me better word the questions.


----------



## TyranAmiros

@eb44345, that makes sense--I never tried answering 15/15 on any other type--but I do think, especially in the extreme 15/15 case--the I vs E will make it more accurate, so long as the Ti vs Te and Fi vs Fe questions are good.


----------



## electricky

I got ENTP. I would've liked to have seen by what margin though. I almost thought I'd end up as ENFP or ESFJ on this test, because I kept saying I was fun and nice rather than brutal and icky (or whatever unappealing option it was). I'm glad your test believes in the possibility of a nice ENTP  I was also impressed by the section discerning INTP from ENTP, and the Ne vs. Se one too. The beginning section to determine the judging function seemed a bit shaky, but somehow it still picked up that I have Ti so I can't really fault it too much. I hope it's ok if I use that INTP vs. ENTP section for a resource because yes that issue crops up a lot....


----------



## eb44345

TyranAmiros said:


> @eb44345, that makes sense--I never tried answering 15/15 on any other type--but I do think, especially in the extreme 15/15 case--the I vs E will make it more accurate, so long as the Ti vs Te and Fi vs Fe questions are good.


Well if they answered all Ti like that, then they would next have to go to the Ne or Se page, then E vs I after that.


----------



## TyranAmiros

I meant Ti vs. Te--that is, if you've answered 15/15 Ti, it's better to confirm Ti vs. Te than Ti vs whatever function happens to be the most popular.


----------



## Modal Soul

i'm definitely a feeler but because i can be so blunt and opinionated i usually opt for thinker answers

you seem to have a very good grasp on jung's personality theory and cognitive functions. is there a type/cognitive function more predisposed to getting into debates/arguments than other types?



this quiz won't load my results. i feel personally victimised by this quiz. help

edit: nvm it was just trolling me


----------



## BroNerd

ENTP, well done good sir


----------



## Modal Soul

i got INFP! this is the type i score as most often so good on you. i don't think this is a problem per se but i could quite easily tell which cognitive function each answer was exemplifying, but that's probably because i've been hardcore obsessed with mbti and learning everything about it for a while, so it doesn't taint the veracity of the quiz or anything. just offering my helpful-or-maybe-completely-useless input

_When a personal value is trodden on, they can become uncharacteristically outspoken and a champion of the cause.
_
i do this a lot, although it's not uncharacteristic of me

_They do not like conflict and will seek to be the one who brings harmony, diffusing tension and seeing things from the other person’s perspective being excellent supporters and empathetic friends.
_
i really dislike conflict as it makes me feel really bad, but i don't think i go out of my way to bring harmony to conflict-fueled situations. i want to, but it's hard because doing so sometimes requires me to say things i don't want to say. i'm not ashamed to admit that when i'm really passionate about something, i will not try to be the bigger man if i feel what i'm saying or doing is right

_Conflict, aggression, or even extended people interaction will sap their energy, and they will need to disappear back into their own inner sanctum to reflect deeply on how it made them feel and recharge.
_
i'm doing this as we speak.

_They are reflective and often spiritual, interested in having meaningful conversations about values, ethics, people, and personal growth._

this is all me and my INFJ friend talk about

_They will tend to prefer a less visible role as their strengths are working from the back and supporting others, using their insight and wisdom and lack of ego rather than being the leader.
_
spot on

_Dominant Fi also gives them a strong desire for self-discovery.
_
big reason i'm into personality theory, actually. big reason i'm into anything


you can disregard all of that if you like. it's just me rambling about myself. i do however have a question about Fi. when i was taking the quiz i was asked whether i cry when i see characters in books/films going through a hard time, and i answered yes... but my question isn't whether it's Fi or Fe because i'm almost certain it's Fe. my question is whether _this_ is Fi: i cry often while reading books/watching films. i imagine myself in the character's shoes, or i imagine myself experiencing something similar to what the character is experiencing (if the character's dad dies, i'll imagine what it'd be like if my dad died), and that's what makes me cry


----------



## eb44345

@Modal Soul



> you can disregard all of that if you like. it's just me rambling about myself. i do however have a question about Fi. when i was taking the quiz i was asked whether i cry when i see characters in books/films going through a hard time, and i answered yes... but my question isn't whether it's Fi or Fe because i'm almost certain it's Fe. my question is whether this is Fi: i cry often while reading books/watching films. i imagine myself in the character's shoes, or i imagine myself experiencing something similar to what the character is experiencing (if the character's dad dies, i'll imagine what it'd be like if my dad died), and that's what makes me cry


The experience you describe above is Fi. Fi is good at imagining the emotions of other people or in this case a fictional character. Fe just responds to the emotions of other, so if they see someone else emotional it makes them emotional too and they can't really control it.

Plus, you might be INFP and not ENFP.

I didn't put any of this on the test, but a big difference between ENFP and INFP is how they react to stressful situations. If something is really getting to them like for example they found out that their boyfriend was cheating on them or if they are under a tight deadline at work...

The ENFP will withdraw from people and become more contemplative. They won't be very emotional. They may obsess over details. The INFP will get really emotional and critical of themselves and/or others. They'll make quick, rash decisions in haste while ENFP will have difficulty making any decisions at all.

This is because under a lot of stress the ENFP uses their Ne & Si while the INFP uses their Fi & Te. Originally I did have stuff like that in the quiz, but I removed it because it seemed to cause more harm than good due to most people not knowing themselves very well.

Also, for everyone else. I just uploaded a new section of questions to the quiz. It's a section where if you got Fi & Ti for the top 2 possible judging functions, then you answered the Ti vs Fi page ambiguously, then you got either Ne or Se for a perceiving function. This section is after that Ne vs Se page, and goes back to NTP vs NFP or STP vs SFP. Then, from there it goes to E vs I. So, that's 15 questions for NFP vs NTP and 15 for STP vs SFP.

next part I'm working on is NFJ vs NTJ and then SFJ vs STJ for someone that was ambiguous between Fe/Te.

That makes the overall progress now 435 questions done out of the goal of 585. 150 more to go.


----------



## eb44345

Modal Soul said:


> i'm definitely a feeler but because i can be so blunt and




This is actually quite common for dominant feeling types (INFP, ISFP, ENFJ, ESFJ). Dominant Fi or Fe types have such a strong Fi or Fe that controls their life & thought process that they are largely unaware of Te or Ti. They'll think that their Fi is Ti or their Fe is Te because they really don't know what Te or Ti is.

For the INFP, they know Fi very well, Ne pretty well too, then have some knowledge/awareness of Si, but they aren't too aware of their Te. Fi & Te are opposite sides of the same coin so for them to experience and use their Te they need to shut down their Fi. Their Fi is who they are, so this is hard to do.

Also, it's extremely common for someone to think that their inferior function is actually a strength for them. When I was younger I thought that I could be this great athlete if I just put the effort into it. That was inferior Se in the INTJ and me thinking that it was really strength. I know better than that now  Dominant feeling types will think that they are extremely logical people, particularly this is the case for INFP and ENFJ. Their powerful intuition gives them the ability to model and visualize logic and they can use this. But actual Ti or Te is emotionally detached, cold, logical, and impersonal. It states the facts of what is there and doesn't care who this offends. Someone who is INTP is just going to look at people and situations with no emotional attachment at all. The people they are talking about are like science experiments that they are studying and trying to logically understand.

In contrast, someone who is ENFP is going to know that they are a feeler. They have auxiliary Fi, then tertiary Te. Then know the difference between Fi & Te because they have a good awareness of both of them. What they are going to struggle with is Si. They may think of themselves are really hard-working, responsible, detailed, reliable people when in reality other people see them as scatter-brained and terrible with details. I have a good friend who is ENFP. He's so bad with details that he walked into the women's restroom and didn't even notice that the other people in the room were women. He was so much in his head thinking about something (dominant Ne). He also drives a different way to work every day just to avoid routine and see something new. Not shy at all either, so that's ENFP.


----------



## Bugs

This is interesting. This is the first test I scored something other than ENTP. Your test gave me ISTP. I don't see myself as this at all. Care to discuss?


----------



## rainrunner

I got INTP on this one though I was expecting xNTJ (due to all the Te/Ni/Fi questions) but I realized xNTP once I got to the Ne vs. Ti page.


----------



## Bugs

How did I get ISTP


----------



## eb44345

@Bugs

You must have answered questions preferring Ti, then you went to a page having Se vs Ne and choose more Se responses. Then, you went to ISTP vs ESTP and got ISTP.

If you think that's incorrect, find the Ne vs Se questions and point out which ones are worded in a confusing manner, then suggest how they should be changed. I don't use Ne or Se, so I have just attempted to structure questions in a way that I perceive them to be like. Getting the wording first-hand from someone who is Ne would make the overall test better. It is still a work in progress and not easy to do. My weakest functions to understand are probably Ti and Ne, although I have been working on understanding Ti a lot more lately and feel like I have a better handle on it.


----------



## Bugs

eb44345 said:


> @Bugs
> 
> You must have answered questions preferring Ti, then you went to a page having Se vs Ne and choose more Se responses. Then, you went to ISTP vs ESTP and got ISTP.
> 
> If you think that's incorrect, find the Ne vs Se questions and point out which ones are worded in a confusing manner, then suggest how they should be changed. I don't use Ne or Se, so I have just attempted to structure questions in a way that I perceive them to be like. Getting the wording first-hand from someone who is Ne would make the overall test better. It is still a work in progress and not easy to do. My weakest functions to understand are probably Ti and Ne, although I have been working on understanding Ti a lot more lately and feel like I have a better handle on it.


I retook the test and got ENTP. I actually was doing a couple things at once and I must have misclicked some answers on the S and N page. And I never even saw some of the E vs I questions. Maybe I didn't pay attention enough the first time


----------



## BeBrave

Brilliant test and website.


----------



## EMWUZX

Cool test. I got ENTP, but I knew that I would as I chose the answers...

The only question that stood out for me was the desk job vs. blue collar work question. I actually chose blue collar work because I couldn't stand being confined behind a desk.

Perhaps use simpler wording:

Do you feel as if you'd do better in which of the following types of positions:

A position where you work with your mind (filling out paper work, coming up with ideas, managing non-physical things)

or

A position where you work with your hands/body (taking things apart, fixing things, managing physical things)

Otherwise this was an excellent test and is honestly one of the best I've seen.


----------



## eb44345

EMWUZX said:


> Cool test. I got ENTP, but I knew that I would as I chose the answers...
> 
> The only question that stood out for me was the desk job vs. blue collar work question. I actually chose blue collar work because I couldn't stand being confined behind a desk.
> 
> Perhaps use simpler wording:
> 
> Do you feel as if you'd do better in which of the following types of positions:
> 
> A position where you work with your mind (filling out paper work, coming up with ideas, managing non-physical things)
> 
> or
> 
> A position where you work with your hands/body (taking things apart, fixing things, managing physical things)
> 
> Otherwise this was an excellent test and is honestly one of the best I've seen.


Thanks for the feedback! I changed that question to what you suggested.


----------



## JaneMagnolia

I got ISTP, which I've never gotten on a test before. At first I was really skeptical, but after reading the end of test description I'm amazed. It fits me so much better than anything else has. Even down to the whole bored by routine/excited by crisis thing, which is something I've never really understood about myself and mostly just ignored.

Great test. Thanks for putting in the time and effort!


----------



## idoh

i keep getting this error @eb44345
*Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '{' in /home/eb44345/public_html/PersonalityTypeQuiz/process_page3j.php on line 182*


----------



## leftover crack

INFJ here! Typed me as an INTP. At least got the Ti and Fe in there. I guess I will look into INTP. I tried other tests that focused on the functions and I usually get INTJ/INTP in those too. For tests that focus on the MBTI theory I usually end up with borderline INFJ/INTJ. 

I think it's a great idea but I felt like I was pigeon-holed into the objective side. The first 15 questions I answered with an objective bias so yes it is logical to put me into that section. However, I did have a different, more 'F' side for want of a better word, answer in mind in some of these questions after the first section. 

I suppose that a questionnaire cannot replace a brain though, unless you by some miracle developed artificial intelligence which could be connected to my head for electrical impulses to sense emotion and other human things.


----------



## leftover crack

emberfly said:


> I got INTJ but I want to know why it typed me as that based on my answers.
> 
> But it gives 0 information.
> 
> gg
> 
> 
> edit:
> Also I feel like the test was way too long !
> 
> see this test for one that I think is awesome:
> John's Personality Test
> 
> 1. shows pretty graph
> 2. pretty graph updates as you answer questions
> 3. quiz goes relatively quickly
> 4. server doesn't take 5 years to load
> 5. questions are really efficient and straight-forward
> 6. only 25 questions!
> 7. OPTION TO SKIP QUESTIONS !! And get new ones in their place!
> 8. seriously have you thought about a graph?


I must agree with the skip function, it's a really good feature. I often find that I don't know what I would do in a given situation when filling out personality type tests. However I must be a tough one to type since I had to go through 35 (or 40, forgot) questions and I got INTJ as the most likely type (47%) followed by INFJ (17%) on second try it got infj though.

Not really related to the topic too much so I will say this: Skip buttons are really nice.


----------



## Ramysa

57% infj, 18% infp...


----------



## BroNerd

A few technical issues I've noted:
1.) On my laptop (a HP Envy which others certainly wouldn't envy), no matter what answers I put the result is ISTP. No matter what.. I tried many different combinations. I took the test on my laptop for myself and got ISTP. On my iPad, I put in the same answers for the first fifteen and answered accordingly getting ENTP.

2.) On my iPad, the results vary depending on how answered and seem more accurate. However, I often get a 404 error while taking the test on my iPad. That isn't an issue with the laptop, but the results are inaccurate. Each subsequent page assumes you answered the questions in a manner that an ISTP would answer them.

I've noticed both of these issues mostly because I've been trying to see what types real people/fictional characters would get if I put down the answers I think they would put.


----------



## BroNerd

emberfly said:


> I got INTJ but I want to know why it typed me as that based on my answers.
> 
> But it gives 0 information.
> 
> gg
> 
> 
> edit:
> Also I feel like the test was way too long !
> 
> see this test for one that I think is awesome:
> John's Personality Test
> 
> 1. shows pretty graph
> 2. pretty graph updates as you answer questions
> 3. quiz goes relatively quickly
> 4. server doesn't take 5 years to load
> 5. questions are really efficient and straight-forward
> 6. only 25 questions!
> 7. OPTION TO SKIP QUESTIONS !! And get new ones in their place!
> 8. seriously have you thought about a graph?


59% ENTP. It ranks my top five as: ENTP, ENTJ, INTP, INTJ, ESTP.


----------



## 1987

Interesting. I got INTP. Lately I have actually found myself once again wondering about my type, with a nagging feeling with regards to my usual result of ISTJ that _I'm missing something somewhere_...

Although that other test with the pie chart insists I am definitely ISTJ. *le shrug*

Would like to know how I scored on the cognitive functions.


----------



## eb44345

idoh said:


> i keep getting this error @eb44345
> *Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '{' in /home/eb44345/public_html/PersonalityTypeQuiz/process_page3j.php on line 182*


I fixed this issue. Thanks for pointing it out. It was just a syntax error in the code. That's a part of the quiz that I recently activated and I hadn't tested it. It should work now.


----------



## eb44345

Another progress report...

I've just added a couple sets of questions for NTJ vs NFJ and STJ vs SFJ. Basically, it's the part that deals with Te vs Fe if it was ambiguous on the first attempt. It's a section that goes back to it after the perceiving function has been discovered.

That makes the total progress now 465 questions done out of a total of 585. I gave it a rest over the Thanksgiving break, and now I'm back at it again


----------



## idoh

well i got INFP but not sure.. still thanks for fixing it. it would also be helpful if you had the % of each function or maybe other types you scored close to


----------



## eb44345

The whole point was having something be more definitive and not give you a percentage of this type or that type because people are just one type. I've been trying to clear up the confusion where people think that they are multiple types.


----------



## RaeMarieH

ISTP  Lol.. I know I'm infp.


----------



## Apple Pine

Error!


----------



## Arsene Lupin

I can't do the 2nd page
It says

Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache/2.2.24 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.24 OpenSSL/0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 mod_mono/2.6.3 mod_jk/1.2.35 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 mod_bwlimited/1.4 mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_wsgi/3.4 Python/2.7.4 Server at ericbeeson.heliohost.org Port 80


----------



## eb44345

Arsene Lupin said:


> I can't do the 2nd page
> It says
> 
> Internal Server Error
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> 
> More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
> 
> Apache/2.2.24 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.24 OpenSSL/0.9.8e-fips-rhel5 mod_mono/2.6.3 mod_jk/1.2.35 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 mod_bwlimited/1.4 mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_wsgi/3.4 Python/2.7.4 Server at ericbeeson.heliohost.org Port 80


This kind of error is related to the server going down. Sometimes it goes down or may be slow to respond. Not much I can do about that. There isn't an error with any of the pages I've created. If it does that, just try it again after a little bit.


----------



## Arsene Lupin

I think it's the most accurate test I've ever done.


----------



## eb44345

Just added some more content to the quiz...

Added sections for:
NTJ vs NFP
NTJ vs SFP
STJ vs NFP

Remaining sections:
STJ vs SFP
NFJ vs NTP
NFJ vs STP
SFJ vs NTP
SFJ vs STP

Total progress now is 510 questions done out of a total goal of 585.


----------



## Apple Pine

Really nice! However I didn't like 2-4 questions. But that's very low count! One of them was the last in level 3 I think, not sure. 

Scored ENTP. A little thing I noticed, why is INTP description much shorter than ENTP?

Anyways, very good, keep updating!


----------



## eb44345

Add a couple more sections today.

Just added STJ vs SFP along with NFJ vs NTP

Remaining sections are:
NFJ vs STP
SFJ vs STP
SFJ vs NTP

Total count is now 540 questions done out of 585. When I get all the content up there for this part I'm working on I can work on improving other areas such as adding that bypass section for level 1 that someone mentioned for example if they answered almost all the 1st questions indicating Fe. Also, I could use some guidance/assistance/recommendations for things like Fonts, Colors, etc. I'm awful with making things look good  My expertise is more along the lines of making it work. I've always been terrible at knowing if something looks good. Now from knowing MBTI, I know the reason for that is inferior Se. Things like that just have very little importance to me, but I know they matter to others. Perhaps I can get my ISFJ wife to help me with that!


----------



## eb44345

Added the NFJ vs STP and SFJ vs NTP sections.

Just SFJ vs STP left now, so up to 570 out of 585 complete. almost there...


----------



## LucidValvo

I got INFJ. Neat. I really like this test. It's very in-depth and organized. I feel like it is asking the right questions, instead of being vague and superficial like most MBTI tests online. Thank you for making this.


----------



## Reaper

Got ENTJ the first time, and INTP the second (which is strange because Ne is definitely not within my function stack). ENTJ was close(r) though.


----------



## 124567

*INTJ.* Could this explain why I wondered why I had Fi despite being INFJ? I answered at least 80% honestly. I may have misunderstood some of the questions. I could actually relate to 2 of those 4 questions, 2 of 2, or more than only 1 on all questions, so it was really hard to choose one. Also, I'm enneagram 4, if that means something. 
@eb44345 Bro, I think you can help me figure out my type :laughing: I'm not 100% sure I'm INFJ. I usually get INFJ, INFP, INTJ, and even INTP on tests..

Aside from my personal 'confusion' about my type, excellent test! :kitteh:


----------



## eb44345

@C.C

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/42375-whats-my-type-form.html

This form is probably the best one on this site for getting at what someone's type is. The one that starts with "You are in a car with friends...." is the worst one but unfortunately seems to be the one that people use the most. If you fill that one out I can look it over.


----------



## Catallena

I took your updated test and got ENFP this time. (Last test I got ISFP.) :bored:


----------



## 124567

eb44345 said:


> @_C.C_
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/42375-whats-my-type-form.html
> 
> This form is probably the best one on this site for getting at what someone's type is. The one that starts with "You are in a car with friends...." is the worst one but unfortunately seems to be the one that people use the most. If you fill that one out I can look it over.


Could you try this first? I've changed a bit since I took that test but my main beliefs are still the same http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/299530-any-mbti-experts.html :tongue:
I can fill out the one you mentioned if you think that is better..


----------



## JungianTrip

The process of answering the questions was most illuminating. I imagine that it required significant time to create this. Thank you for creating and sharing it. 


Functional Analysis

Introverted Thinking (Ti) Dominant
Extraverted Intuition (Ne) Auxiliary
Introverted Sensing (Si) Tertiary
Extraverted Feeling (Fe) Inferior
Ti seeks precision, such as the exact word to express an idea. It notices the minute distinctions that define the essence of things, then analyzes and classifies them. Ti examines all sides of an issue, looking to solve problems while minimizing effort and risk. It uses models to root out logical inconsistency. The primary focus of the INTP is exact logical analysis. This is due to their dominant Ti, which is precise, emotionless, and always questioning ‘Why?” They are precise with their words and insist that everything in the world must make sense. Ti is a subjective logical reasoning based in the INTP’s own mind, so sometimes they tend to accept their own mind’s analysis over evidence placed directly in front of them, if that evidence doesn’t make logical sense. Dominant Ti also gives INTPs and ISTPs who share the same dominant Ti function a strongly independent streak, along with an intense curiosity for how things work. They have been known to disassemble things just to see how they work on the inside.

Ne finds and interprets hidden meanings, using “what if” questions to explore alternatives, allowing multiple possibilities to coexist. This imaginative play weaves together insights and experiences from various sources to form a new whole, which can then become a catalyst to action. Auxiliary Ne in INTPs drives their creativity and openness to the world of exciting, new ideas. It’s what makes them want to innovate and invent, and it gives them wild imaginations. INFPs share the same auxiliary Ne, and both types are excellent at reading a situation and intuitively understanding it. They are great with abstractions and theories and very imaginative. Ne leads them to be spontaneous and unpredictable, particularly in the realm of ideas. Auxiliary Ne makes INTPs excellent at brainstorming and, in conjunction with their dominant Ti, leads them to want to logically analyze many ideas and figure out how they are all logically interconnected. They are also usually very flexible and open to rapid changes.

Si collects data in the present moment and compares it with past experiences, a process that sometimes evokes the feelings associated with memory, as if the subject were reliving it. Seeking to protect what is familiar, Si draws upon history to form goals and expectations about what will happen in the future. Tertiary Si in the INTP leads them to dislike details, organization, structure, and usually tradition. Typically they are messy and don’t care about the physical environment around them, as they are pre-occupied with logic and ideas in their minds. INFPs share tertiary Si and can likewise like INTPs appear lazy and oblivious to what’s around them physically.

Fe seeks social connections and creates harmonious interactions through considerate, enthusiastic, and charming behavior. Fe responds to the explicit (and implicit) wants of others, and may even create an internal conflict between the subject’s own needs and the desire to meet the needs of others. Typically, the inferior Fe of INTPs and also ISTPs will manifest in a dislike for social niceties. They’ll consider family gatherings stupid and unimportant (because they are illogical). They’ll resist authority and insist on doing things their own way, usually in an unemotional, matter of fact way. They’ll fear commitments and being forced to conform to society’s standards, but they’ll also have a deep love for the ones who they are close to and occasionally feel very strong desires to be with the ones they love, particularly when under a lot of stress.


----------



## Du Toit

ISTP.
Which confirms that I do have Ti, Fe, Ni and Se in my stack. I can see how this result would be true, but I _really_ don't think that Fe sits that low in me. I mean, when I was younger, I was really blunt, which made me score as an INTJ on tests (I call this Fe blunt. Being able to compromise, but knowing that confrontation and blunt honesty are sometimes needed to restore harmony). As I grew older (now), I'm able to exude my Fe in a better (not-so-perfect yet) manner.
What is still the same though, is that despite the fact that I've always struggled to convey my Fe'ness in the best way, I've always been very aware of how it shapes my behavior in social settings; hence the reason why I don't think it's my inferior function.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Took it twice on different days. ENFP.


----------



## Retsu

Laf said:


> ISTP.
> Which confirms that I do have Ti, Fe, Ni and Se in my stack. I can see how this result would be true, but I _really_ don't think that Fe sits that low in me. I mean, when I was younger, I was really blunt, which made me score as an INTJ on tests (I call this Fe blunt. Being able to compromise, but knowing that confrontation and blunt honesty are sometimes needed to restore harmony). As I grew older (now), I'm able to exude my Fe in a better (not-so-perfect yet) manner.
> What is still the same though, is that despite the fact that I've always struggled to convey my Fe'ness in the best way, I've always been very aware of how it shapes my behavior in social settings; hence the reason why I don't think it's my inferior function.


Well, you are meant to develop your functions as you age, so it just sounds like you've got a good thing going on by developing all of your functions. Having inferior Fe doesn't necessarily mean you aren't aware of how others perceive your politeness - it just means that when you get stressed out, it's all you can think about - what if no one likes me, prone to emotional outbursts... Alternatively, you could be ESTP instead, with inferior Ni.


----------



## eb44345

Alright I finished uploading that last section to the site.

Now if it's inconclusive about what judging/rational function you use, it will go on to the irrational/perceiving function, then come back to the judging/rational function again and try it again, the 2nd time knowing whether you are Ni/Ne/Si/Se and being able to ask more direct questions that relate better to that specific type. It took expanding the overall question bank from 285 questions to 585 questions, but it's all set now.

The last section I just completed is SFJ types vs STP types.


----------



## eb44345

Okay I uploaded a modification that @TyranAmiros suggested. If you get a really decisive preference on the first page for a particular rational function, then it bypasses the 2nd level, going straight to the irrational function. As a result, such a quiz would be 45 questions.

As it is currently constructed, the person taking the quiz would have either 45 questions, 60 questions, 75 questions, or 90 questions, depending on which path they took and how they answered things.

On the first level, if you get a decisive judging function, then you go to the part determining the irrational function, then to a page ordering the functions -- 45 questions.

If the first page is inconclusive, then you go to a 2nd page, which examines the top 2 options from page 1.

If the 2nd page is conclusive for the rational function, then it's on to the irrational function page, then to the ordering page, so that path gets 60 questions.

If the 2nd page is inconclusive for the rational function, it proceeds to the irrational function page. If the rational function options were Fi or Ti, then you'll only get questions related to Se vs Ne. If it was Fe vs Te, then it's Ni vs Si questions. That will select one thing, then proceed to a page such as NFP vs NTP or something like SFJ vs STJ. Then, it'll go to an ordering of the functions page. That path has 75 questions.

Also, if the rational functions were something like Fi/Te, Fi/Fe, Fe/Ti, Ti/Te, then not much is known about what the irrational function might be, so questions related to both Ne vs Se and Ni vs Si are asked, resulting in a page with 30 questions on it. Once that is resolved, it'll go back to a more specific set of questions for the next page to get back at that rational function. For example, if the rational function came down to Fe or Fi but was inconclusive, then they'll get asked 15 questions related to Ne vs Se and 15 questions related to Ni vs Si. If they choose more Ne than Se answers along with more Ni than Si answers, then they'll go to a page examining NFP vs NFJ. Then, one of those 2 will be selected (say it was NFP). Then, they'll go to a page of ENFP vs INFP. This path results in 90 total questions. 15 more than the other one because of the need to get at an irrational function. There aren't any general 'S' vs 'N' questions. It's always like Ne vs Se or Ni vs Si because there are drastic differences between Se and Si. Additionally, someone who was ENFJ for example would use Se and not Ne, so they may answer the question in a more Se type of way, even though they are still an 'N' type.

Adding that most recent section allowing a shortcut if the rational function is conclusive was relatively easy to do because it doesn't require adding any new content. The long, slow process is the generation of questions that would do the job well. I still need to re-examine all existing questions and see if they can be improved. Any advice on re-wording anything is very welcome, especially if it's related to a type that is not how I think. It can be difficult to understand the thinking process of someone who is much different than I am and some humility there is called for.

So, if you see something that needs fixing let me know about it and I'll make the change!


----------



## Ummon

Okay so I got ENFJ, went back and changed the answer to one question and got INFJ.
Ambiversion. Is. Real.
XD
I've been feeling more extroverted lately, so I guess this makes sense. Anyway, I've found from personal experience that ENFJs and INFJs are ridiculously similar.



eb44345 said:


> One thing to keep in mind about this test is that it first tries to determine your judging function that you use most often. If you are a type of IxxP or ExxJ, this is very good because this will be your dominant function. If you are a type of ExxP or IxxJ then it's not as accurate because then it's looking for an auxiliary function.


This probably factored into the result as well.


----------



## eb44345

Ummon said:


> Okay so I got ENFJ, went back and changed the answer to one question and got INFJ.
> Ambiversion. Is. Real.
> XD
> I've been feeling more extroverted lately, so I guess this makes sense. Anyway, I've found from personal experience that ENFJs and INFJs are ridiculously similar.
> 
> 
> This probably factored into the result as well.


It doesn't do that anymore since I expanded it to account for that.


----------



## Ummon

eb44345 said:


> It doesn't do that anymore since I expanded it to account for that.


Hmm. Maybe it just told me my actual type, then.


----------



## disguise

Forced choices that margin your result with multifaceted questions (i.e. ideas connecting to many possible causers, not only to cognitive functions) never quite includes the variety needed to type people from diverse backgrounds and with different interests. Sure this was the whole point of your test (to give a definite type), as you are working with the axiom of a type always having a fixed function stacking and specific behavioral outcomes. Connecting behavior to functions though skews the results, in my opinion. Not all Fe types enjoy to nurture other people's emotions more than to work with computer programs in order to create an original product of their liking, for example.
Your test seems to play more with stereotypes and behavioral connections to the cognitive functions (which are not universal) than truly to the functions themselves. This makes the test more accessible (for, say, newbies), but perhaps less accurate.

I though would like to think that this is an improvement to most dichotomous MBTI quizzes  At least this recognizes my preference for Ti over Te. (If it matters, I got INTP on this quiz and I consider myself an INFJ. I did not receive Fe questions on the second section, but had Te vs Ti running up against each other instead. I generally score dichotomous INTJ, Socionics INFp/IEI or INTj/LII and on cognitive function tests INTJ due to high conscious preference for Ni and Ti, so I am an outlier in any case for most online tests.)



eb44345 said:


> Also, I could use some guidance/assistance/recommendations for things like Fonts, Colors, etc. I'm awful with making things look good  My expertise is more along the lines of making it work. I've always been terrible at knowing if something looks good.


I could create you some graphics over my winter break (which is coming up in a couple of weeks), if you like? I can show you some of my previous works via PM, if you are interested. I know a bit of HTML and CSS as well, so I could code it too, if need be/my skills are adequate enough for such a project.


----------



## Chesire Tower

Yours is the only test that I've ever gotten ISTP on.


----------



## eb44345

disguise said:


> Forced choices that margin your result with multifaceted questions (i.e. ideas connecting to many possible causers, not only to cognitive functions) never quite includes the variety needed to type people from diverse backgrounds and with different interests. Sure this was the whole point of your test (to give a definite type), as you are working with the axiom of a type always having a fixed function stacking and specific behavioral outcomes. Connecting behavior to functions though skews the results, in my opinion. Not all Fe types enjoy to nurture other people's emotions more than to work with computer programs in order to create an original product of their liking, for example.
> Your test seems to play more with stereotypes and behavioral connections to the cognitive functions (which are not universal) than truly to the functions themselves. This makes the test more accessible (for, say, newbies), but perhaps less accurate.
> 
> I though would like to think that this is an improvement to most dichotomous MBTI quizzes  At least this recognizes my preference for Ti over Te. (If it matters, I got INTP on this quiz and I consider myself an INFJ. I did not receive Fe questions on the second section, but had Te vs Ti running up against each other instead. I generally score dichotomous INTJ, Socionics INFp/IEI or INTj/LII and on cognitive function tests INTJ due to high conscious preference for Ni and Ti, so I am an outlier in any case for most online tests.)
> 
> I could create you some graphics over my winter break (which is coming up in a couple of weeks), if you like? I can show you some of my previous works via PM, if you are interested. I know a bit of HTML and CSS as well, so I could code it too, if need be/my skills are adequate enough for such a project.


I see what you're saying here and totally agree with you. The functions are not behavioral, but have to do with the underlying processes in how one sees the world; however, the problem someone faces when trying to design questions is that most people do not know themselves well at all. Most people never think "How do I process information? How do I see the world?" etc. This low self-awareness makes it difficult, and it's just a limitation that there is no way around. It's something that I struggled with for months before finally deciding to just go ahead and give it a shot. Plus, I had never made a website before and thought it would be a good opportunity to learn some new skills that I could also apply towards other endeavors. Like for example I had all the questions come from a single XML file instead of being hard-coded into the html files. It's a bit fancier to do it that way and maybe a potential future employer might like it  So that was another motivation. Learn to do something useful and apply it in an area of interest, namely personality typing.

As for the graphics, that would be great. I'm awful as graphics. I know how to take an existing graphic file and insert it into a page, but I'm plain awful at things like color schemes or creating art. The best art I can pull off always contains stick figures


----------



## disguise

eb44345 said:


> Plus, I had never made a website before and thought it would be a good opportunity to learn some new skills that I could also apply towards other endeavors. Like for example I had all the questions come from a single XML file instead of being hard-coded into the html files. It's a bit fancier to do it that way and maybe a potential future employer might like it  So that was another motivation. Learn to do something useful and apply it in an area of interest, namely personality typing.


Definitely! I understand why you would take on this project. It's fun too  The coding seems actually rather functional. I've always wondered how to use input tags and the like to create something as complex as a quiz. There is so many things you need to consider. (I personally know near to nothing about XML, and have only briefly delved into PHP, which can - to my limited understanding - also be used to crosspatch a site without repeating certain parts.) Do you have any good resources you could share on XML use and the creation of multiple choice quizzes? 

I'll come back to you later with some simple graphics/design plan in mind. Although now that I think about it, for shorter page loading times you could also just code shadows (box shadow) and rounded edges (border radius) for your text frames (I believe you are using divs to contain text here?) and perhaps change the color scheme around a bit to get a simple and nice look. This is a helpful tool for playing with the two mentioned CSS tricks for better looking pages.


----------



## eb44345

@disguise

I've already been programming with C/C++/C# for years and kind of naturally drawn to the field for years. Programming comes really naturally to me. Actually since learning that I'm INTJ I realize that this kind of abstract, creative, yet very logical, structured thinking that's required to create things from scratch and see how the whole thing will work in the end comes really naturally to me. Gave me a lot of confidence actually. I don't get so intimidated anymore by someone listing off a list of skills that I would need to know in order to apply for a particular programming position. Give me the list of things to learn and I'll pick them up no problem is my approach now.

So, for this quiz, actually it's quite simple. It's not really complex at all, just tedious.

To generate the quiz what it does is it reads all the data in from an XML file. This is done via JavaScript. That code then applies a XML stylesheet to format the data how I want it to look. That stylesheet is stored in an .xsl file. Then, the result is displayed in an html page. Do this a bunch of times. There's 51 total pages, each one with a .xsl file and a .html file associated with it. Lots of copying and pasting code. For when a submit button is clicked there's a backend .php file to handle the page and decide what to do next. Basically it just adds up the results, then decides what to do from there. All the logic is handled via if/else statements and is really simple.

The complexity is really in the actual content of the questions themselves, and that's what hard. Sitting around brainstorming questions that would work and trying to put myself in the head of a particular type of person. Ni isn't very good at brainstorming BTW, so it's kind of a brain drain activity and I end up working on it for maybe 30-45 minutes, then going to do something funner  I end up just reading tons and tons of descriptions of types, people writing who are a particular type, watching youtube videos for hours and hours of people of a particular type, and also thinking of the people that I know in real life who are that type. Ni is good at seeing the patterns of behavior and connecting those dots.

The other main issue to deal with is resource management. There's over 200 files associated with the quiz site and I have to keep track of which file links to which other file. I plan on drawing up some diagrams in Visio to illustrate that better, but right now it's all in my head basically. If I were to try to explain the project to someone it would be nice to have visuals. That's another thing I've learned from MBTI. Most people are into experience and visuals. 75% of the population are 'S' types. I have to adapt to their world, not expect them to figure me out. For example, I've always been a fast learner. Look it over once or twice and I've got it. I don't need to memorize every detail or repeat the task over and over to get it. I bet Ni dominants are this way and probably Ne types too. So, when I tell people, "Yeah, I don't know that particular technology, but get back to me in a week and I'll know it." they don't believe me because they think that sounds nuts. Well, now I understand why they think that sounds nuts, so I shouldn't expect them to believe me. Just learn a bunch of stuff and then show them the work. They don't need to know that I just picked that skill up recently. That's kind of a reason why I've been working on this. Previous to this project I was making a role-playing game in C# based on the TV show Survivor where you take on the role of a character in the game and interact with all the other players. Kind of put that on hold for this project.

But anyways, where I got the technical info from was w3schools.org just doing tutorials. The site that hosts the page now is kind of unreliable. Maybe later I can upload it to a new site, but I'm kind of cheap and don't want to pay for a site. I just searched for a free web hosting service that had a lot of capabilities and found that host. I also have a database associated with it, just so I could demonstrate that I know how to link the site to a database. That's why there is a little bit of info asked at the end of the quiz, just needed something to throw in a database. I don't particularly care what people put in there. I just wanted a count of how many people took it and some data to put in there. Right now it's around 500 people that have taken the quiz.

So yeah any help with graphics is appreciated. I've tried to get my wife to help me with that as she does have a degree in graphic design and is great with art, but she's way too busy with other stuff and doesn't seem to care as much about it as I do. She's ISFJ and you know how they are. They work on one thing at a time and concentrate on doing a great job in extreme detail. I can talk to her some about MBTI stuff and she's interested in it, but only for a bit. That inferior Ne I guess drains her when discussing all the abstract things and she still doesn't get how to type people right even though I've been trying to teach her how to do it. She just doesn't see the patterns and apply the abstract behavioral patterns into real life very well. She kind of looks for a checklist and wants to see if someone meets all the things on that checklist. I guess that's why a lot of these job postings I see have these checklists too. About 45% of the population are SJs, and I bet it's even higher than that in the working, employed, responsible population, gotta be north of 50%.

At first I tried writing a how-to paper for how to go about typing someone and what to look for. I worked on it for a couple of weeks and ended up with a document that was 106 pages long. I sent it to some friends and family and no one really read it or cared much. That was kind of discouraging. People just wanted something that they could grasp in a few minutes and get a quick answer and the Ni dominant that I am isn't satisfied with that. So, I thought if I could make a quiz then I could put something in a form that more people would be interested in and maybe it could help someone. But really if they want to be sure of what their type is they need to learn the stuff for themselves or at least interact with someone who does know it. A quiz just isn't going to cut it, but I thought I would at least try my best. That's why it's longer too. I felt that a shorter quiz with fewer questions would be more error-prone because it relied on a smaller sample size. The really difficult part is the first couple of pages in the quiz. It's extremely difficult to have broad enough questions that are effective and people have helped me with that. The most likely place where it could go wrong is on that first page because after that first page it narrows down someone's type from 16 possibilities to 8 possibilities. If the correct one is thrown out there, there's no way to recover. I tried to make it more robust by having it only narrow from 4 rational functions (Te,Ti,Fe,Fi) down to 2 rational functions, making it less likely that they'll have their dominant or auxiliary function be ranked 3rd or 4th, but it still doesn't work for some people. I think this is due to a few things:
1. People not knowing themselves well. There's really not much that I can do about this.
2. The wording of the questions being poor or confusing. I've been trying to fix this, but it's a work in progress.
3. People answering the question the way that they would "like to be" instead of how they are. Again, not much I can do about that.

But overall, I thought the approach of looking at functions would be sounder than the simple are you a good or a bad person type of quizzes out there. I probably still need to really examine those early questions with a lot of scrutiny. Any feedback from people is appreciated, especially if you know types really well.

probably the next project I'll undertake is getting the quiz to work on a phone app. I haven't made an app before. It would be useful to learn and I bet help me get a good job. People seem to be obsessed with phones nowadays. I'm really anti-social and never on the phone, much less a smartphone which I've never had before, but my ISFJ wife can't put her phone down  People love their phones so I guess I should learn how to program them.


----------



## blood roots

The first time I took the test, when you first posted it, I got INTP. Now I got ISTP.


----------



## Max

35% estp
28% istp
7% esfp
6% enfp
6% estj


----------



## MNiS

ENTP... ah to be me. -_-

That wasn't a bad test. Some of the dichotomous questions didn't describe me at all but otherwise it was smooth sailing. Also, I'm not sure if I'm an ENTP but I guess I'll reconsider it again. :|

I kind of miss being an ENTP anyway :tongue: 

I think I'll keep the ESFP label on this forum though. It's been eye opening how differently people treat a person based on their supposed type and I don't mean that in a good way. People are pretty damn discriminatory against sensors in MBTI communities.


----------



## penny lane

I got Infp and yes I'm one that took it three times! Not a shock I usually get Infp but do wonder about it at the same time. I do like poetry,theater that kind of thing and I dabble some with photography. I feel like I use Ne but I'm not good at brainstorming. I'm not a writer but I can think of different ways for stories to play out and I like movies that tell an old story from a different angle so I am open to what is possible not just what is.

I do think about Fi too. I do make decisions based on feelings but I am sometimes more emotional(even outwardly emotional than I have the impression Fi will show.

I liked the test though some answers came so easily others were the closest to I am if none of them were an ideal fit.


----------



## eb44345

alittlebear said:


> Hi, I don't know if your quiz has been finished or not, but just the little Beta version you posted on the first post is absolutely wonderful. It's the quiz I recommend for my friends to take, because honestly it's the most accurate and complex quiz I've ever come across. A few years ago I tried to visualize the way a test would have to be to get the best result, and your test is precisely how I wanted that ideal one to be.
> 
> So, yeah, just wanted to let you know how grateful I was for your quiz, and give you a little thanks for the hard work you must've put into it. It's definitely helped me quite a bit, and has helped some of the people I've recommended the quiz to.


I'm glad that you liked it. I have finished with it (I think), except I can alter any questions if needed. I don't pretend to know everything, and especially types that are much different than I am can be hard to understand. When making it I tried to put myself in the head of people of different types and imagine how they would view things. Not easy to do. There's always room for improvement.

I made it for a couple of reasons. One, I've never made a website and thought I should try to learn at least the basics of that. And two, I was just sick and tired of all the junk quizzes out there, especially the ones that ignore the cognitive functions completely and treat the individual 'letters' like they actually mean something. So frustrating that there is so much out there like that. I still wish that the quiz could account for things like tertiary functions and for people who think that their inferior function is actually one of their top 2 functions. I see so many people who think that they must be a 'T' type because they have something like Te for an inferior function. Actually, a friend of mine who is ISFP took my quiz and got INTJ, so it's not perfect. That's one thing I would fix if I could, but that would require a ton of work and probably scrapping the whole thing. So, I can still type someone a lot better if I know them or from reviewing an good quality online questionnaire.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

I tried the test and got INTJ. To be honest it's good that it has different filters for detecting the functions that are used, as the other tests that I've tried give me some sort of IXTP and that makes no sense to me after learning about the functions (socionics specially helped to clear many things), as I value NiSe and TeFi. Therefore, it's good to see that there's a test that shows a result that makes sense with the things that I've noticed after doing my own research and talking with people that know about cognitive functions.


----------



## Retsu

I got ESTJ this time round, probably because I'm a mouthy bitch.  It did mistype me as ISFJ at first a few months ago but that's okay.

xSTJ is about right really.


----------



## Glory

Intp -.-


----------



## To_august

I got INTP. There must be something wrong with me lately...
Is it because I emphasized logic too much? Though, well, Thinking in general comprises logic in its common meaning. Or, perhaps, it's because I answered that I'm more absent-minded than intimidating?
Eather way, the test seems good, but result is strange.


----------



## phoenixmarie

I got ESFJ. Honestly this test kind of frustrated me. A lot of the time, none of the available options applied to me.


----------



## Gentleman

Intp.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

I don't think there's any test that can appropriately assign a correct type, but that's my opinion.

There's useful tools but I don't take them as a given.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

No, this cannot be true.


----------

